# Fish Arrow baits



## slim357 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has used theses baits, I just saw a few Ito jacks on ebay for almost half the price.


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

Never tried them, the look nice though. Really expensive at Tacklewarehouse.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 24, 2008)

yea i just got one for 50$ dont think ill be throwing it too much haven't even gotten it and im having the buyers remorse.


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

slim357 said:


> yea i just got one for 50$ dont think ill be throwing it too much haven't even gotten it and im having the buyers remorse.



Which one did you get?


----------



## slim357 (Jan 24, 2008)

This one


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2008)

Killer man!


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

thats a beast


----------



## slim357 (Jan 24, 2008)

yea hes gonna dominate my tackle box for a good long while


----------



## redbug (Jan 24, 2008)

Sweet bait !! i"m sure you will let us know how it works on the 80lb line I would be using so I didn't loose it..

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Jan 25, 2008)

80lb test theres an idea


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 25, 2008)

i have quite a few of the fish arrows. they work excellent, and are beautiful just to look at, let alone fish. my favorite color is purple gill, followed by super green shad. i think i have one or two of each type except the slidejack, which is on backorder.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 25, 2008)

damn derek you must spend a lot of more money on fishin stuff than i do


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 25, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....sorry I cannot stop laughing. Slim you have no idea the amount Derek spends on tackle. He is insane for sure, but a really nice guy, and great to fish with. I am just waiting till his catches amount to his tackle purchases :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 25, 2008)

yea i just got an idea of what he spends by how many fish arrows he has, them things aren't cheap thats for sure


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I am just waiting till his catches amount to his tackle purchases :lol:




Will that really happen with anyone?


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 25, 2008)

Since catch and release fish aren't worth anything....of course not, but my spending and fish catching will be a hell of a lot closer than his. Don't get me wrong, Derek is great. He is just a bait monkey, and thats his thing, I just like busting his stones....oh yeah he catches some nice fish too...here n there :lol:


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 25, 2008)

haha yeah, someday soon, i can feel it coming! lol. 
and yes i do spend a bit on tackle, but its my only vice.


----------



## redbug (Jan 26, 2008)

Derek has a great collection of baits, some of them I have never seen before some look very fishy but some look like devil art


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah, them devil art ones catch fish though!





heres the proof!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> jkbirocz said:
> 
> 
> > I am just waiting till his catches amount to his tackle purchases :lol:
> ...



Not for me i dont get paid to fish  ....(yet)


----------



## slim357 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok so i got two of them, seller sent me a second chance offer and for whatever reason (was probly drinking)I took it, but they came in today. I think they might look to good to be fished.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 26, 2008)

Are they wake baits?

They look like they should be hanging on the wall. I wanna see a pic of a big bass with that hanging out its mouth


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> Are they wake baits?
> 
> They look like they should be hanging on the wall. I wanna see a pic of a big bass with that hanging out its mouth



me too! Those look killer man! Nice score.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 26, 2008)

ok i think this covers both hanging on the wall and in a fish's mouth


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 26, 2008)

slim357 said:


> ok i think this covers both hanging on the wall and in a fish's mouth


:mrgreen: 
sweeeeeeet!


----------



## Jim (Jan 26, 2008)

Slim, How big is that fish? Is it a mount or replica? Nice work whoever did it!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 26, 2008)

LMAO!  Not exactly what I had in mind..


----------



## slim357 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> Slim, How big is that fish? Is it a mount or replica? Nice work whoever did it!


 that fish was over 8 lbs, and is a mount its around 10 years old, ive been told mounts dont last as long as replica, which is why i had a replica made of a striper i caught, but this thing still looks great, wish i had caught it  I fished the pond it was caught in only a hand full of times but I also saw a 9lb-er pulled from the same pond, on one of my worms.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 2, 2008)

I did it again, these look too good for my box i think I will put at least one of these up on the wall.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2008)

the detail on biats like those are amazing!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 2, 2008)

Those baits scare me


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

Got them in hand today, thses things look great. I didn't buy 4 of em to look pretty tho so im gonna throw em, maybe 1 the rest can sit around lookin pretty for a while. Now im not sure as to what to use to throw theses things, my only 7 ft rod is my flippin stick and i think doesnt have a fast enough tip. so im prob gonna be using a 6'6, now i gotta figure out what line to use, im thinkin like at least 30lb, and even tho i hate braided line i need a small diameter, so im prob gonna go with some type of braid, any suggestions?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 5, 2008)

Hate to be 'that guy' but id go power pro red, if ya need the extra visability use flame green fireline..........


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 5, 2008)

I would say 30 or 40lb sufix braid with atleast a 20lb flouro leader.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 5, 2008)

I have heard that using braid can be bad if you're using a heavy swimbait. I'm not sure of the weight of this one though. If you try to throw hard, the braid will sometimes backlash really quickly and jerk/stop more line from going out, popping the line. I have seen that a lot of the swimbaiters on tackletour use 20lb Big Game. This is coming from someone who doesn't throw the big baits though.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 5, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I have heard that using braid can be bad if you're using a heavy swimbait. I'm not sure of the weight of this one though. If you try to throw hard, the braid will sometimes backlash really quickly and jerk/stop more line from going out, popping the line. I have seen that a lot of the swimbaiters on tackletour use 20lb Big Game. This is coming from someone who doesn't throw the big baits though.



most bigger swimbaits like these fisharrows arent meant to be whipped out there. a nice lob cast gets plenty of distance. i use 22lb shooter defier mono.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 5, 2008)

larry dalhberg is the man!!!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 6, 2008)

HAHAHAH



> most bigger swimbaits like these fisharrows arent meant to be whipped out there.



I would love to see you whip out a bait that weighs more than an ounce without getting a backlash :lol:

I dont care how much your 22lb jap line costs


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

sounds like a wager


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 6, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> HAHAHAH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didnt you see the 'AREN'T MEANT TO BE WHIPPED OUT THERE"? lol

but if its a wager now, youre on. loser buys the other guy 20$ bucks worth of stuff at cabelas


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll take a video of me throwing my Mattlures Bluegill (around 2 ounces) on my baitcaster a good long way and I'll end up with a clean spool if I get $20 of stuff from Cabelas.


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 6, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I'll take a video of me throwing my Mattlures Bluegill (around 2 ounces) on my baitcaster a good long way and I'll end up with a clean spool if I get $20 of stuff from Cabelas.



i think jakes referring to my tendency of getting cocky and backlashing from hell at the most inopportune times.

ps throwing your lure out and whipping it out are two different things too


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> i think jakes referring to my tendency of getting cocky and backlashing from hell at the most inopportune times.



Don't you just hate when that happens :evil:


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 6, 2008)

happened just today. i was casting a lucky craft pointer into the wind and getting decent distance, so i figured i could tweak my cast control and magforce brake to get a little bit extra distance, and next cast whipped it out and fooom, backlash, and i spent half an hour picking it out. 
i blame the wind


----------

